# 160 Conibear or 110?



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I am looking to trap some mink and I have some 1 and 1 1/2 coilsprings. I also have some 110s and 160s. I was reading about 110's being too small to effectively kill a mink? I am new to all of this so would a 160 be overkill? I bought some 160's today, I've researched threads but I havent found anywhere of 160's being used. Should I return them and stick with 110's and the coilsprings used as drowning sets? I'd like to get the mink sets out soon as I pulled all of the other ones I had out, plus I've been getting lots of fresh muskrats for bait. Thanks in advance.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I am no expert, however from the books Ive read they usually always talked/used 110. Found some of my old mink and muskrat books as well as some older fur,fish and game magazines (94) some good articles.
Matt


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree that a 110 Conibear is the correct size for mink. However, I've read that a mink (especially one that is wet) can potentially work his way out of a 110. Seems like the latest articles I've read suggest the double spring 120 is a better choice than a 110.

-Andrew


----------



## critter trapper (Feb 9, 2004)

A 110 coni is sufficient for mink if the springs are not weak. alot of mink trappers are going to 110 magnums for there mink sets, this is a 110 trap with 2 springs instead of one.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

This year I started using 160's exclusively for my muskrat sets. I have caught a quite a few rats with 110's along with some mink. I had a mink last year who left a fight circle after being caught in a 110, though he was dead when I got there. The 160 just seems to work a lot better for me, most of the rats are suitcase catches. The 6 inch trap seems to cover the openings better. When I did use 110's I would have traps knocked over, fired with nothing in them and the like. Not so with the 160's, if they are fired the critter has been there every time so far. Give them a try and see which one you like better. I have even caught rats in 220's and 330's set for otter and beaver.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

In my previous post I spoke of catching rats with the 160, but didnt realize you were targeting mink. Today I found the 160 worked very well on a large buck mink, suitcased. My thought is the animals are less likely to shy from the larger opening of the 6" 160. I see no reason to use the 110's this year and have put them back in the trap shed. I am very impressed with the results of the 160 so far.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Orion, 
How are you setting the 160's for mink? Pocket sets? I was thinking about making some cubbies sets and baiting them with muskrat?


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

I have caught many mink in #110's but make sure the springs are strong. I once had an old #110 set for muskrats and I caught a big buck mink. He was wearing the trap like a collar and it was the only mink I ever had to dispatch that was in a conibear!
I believe that a #120 would work great as would a #160 that has some trigger modifications specifically to target mink. I love #160's for **** and have caught some pretty large boar **** with them.


----------

